# Battlefield 3: Großer Multiplayer-Patch ist da - Server ab sofort wieder erreichbar - Das hat sich geändert



## SebastianThoeing (22. November 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Battlefield 3: Großer Multiplayer-Patch ist da - Server ab sofort wieder erreichbar - Das hat sich geändert* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Battlefield 3: Großer Multiplayer-Patch ist da - Server ab sofort wieder erreichbar - Das hat sich geändert


----------



## Lordex (22. November 2011)

Herrlich und was is mit dem Rocket Pots vs. Inf Schaden? Was is mit dem LGM Schaden? Zum glück wurde das IRNV nich generft(was auch völlig lächerlich is) oder ich hab nichts davon gemerkt!


----------



## Phone83 (22. November 2011)

bei mir kackt das spiel immer noch beim joinen eines servers ab wenn einer schneller einloggt als ich. schade


----------



## nasenspray3 (22. November 2011)

Phone83 schrieb:


> bei mir kackt das spiel immer noch beim joinen eines servers ab wenn einer schneller einloggt als ich. schade


 
und woher willst du wissen das ein anderer schneller joint?


----------



## visitorXIII (22. November 2011)

antivir sagt  das update ist verseucht


----------



## essah86 (22. November 2011)

ich kann den patch mit meiner russenversion nichtmal runterladen xD

im battlelog steht zwar "spiel ist aktuell" ich kanns auch starte, aber nur mit blackscreen (sound läuft)  supppiii


----------



## Faenwulf (22. November 2011)

Lordex schrieb:


> Herrlich und was is mit dem Rocket Pots vs. Inf Schaden? Was is mit dem LGM Schaden? Zum glück wurde das IRNV nich generft(was auch völlig lächerlich is) oder ich hab nichts davon gemerkt!


 
Sehr schade daß es *noch* nicht verringert wurde. In Caspian z.B. treff (und vorallem seh) ich mit dem Teil Feinde die wirklich verdammt weit weg sind. Das Teil ist total overpowered und die Reichweite des Infrarot sollte mal wirklich reduziert werden weil man damit (wenn man gut treffen kann) zum totalen overkiller wird. Man sieht ja wirklich die Leute, ohne Probleme auch mitten in Gebüschen. Ergo verstecken is nicht wirklich


----------



## MisterCritics (22. November 2011)

TV-Missle gegen Fahrzeuge sind auch nicht gebuffed worden. Na toll


----------



## Phone83 (22. November 2011)

nasenspray3 schrieb:


> und woher willst du wissen das ein anderer schneller joint?


also es sind 31/32 spieler als beispiel. ich klicke auf joinen..lädt bla bla. dann steht dort bereit zum spielen  , normal sollte es dann schon automatisch ins game umswitschen tut es aber nicht. dann klick ich unten auf das spiel in der task und es kommt das spiel reagiert nicht mehr und wird beendet.
dann schau ich auf den server und er ist voll ^^ also das ganze dauert ja keine 10 sekunden
 und der server ist dann halt nach dem abscmieren voll beleget. das auch der einzige fehler den ich bei dem game habe. 
kann eigentlich nur daran liegen das 2 spieler zeitgleich jonen wollen aber bei einem geht es schneller


----------



## Chriss8185 (22. November 2011)

jippi gleich laden


----------



## essah86 (22. November 2011)

liebe leute kann bitte jemand von euch netten menschen die de.toc datei hochladen?
die funktioniert nämlich nicht bei mir (und anderen)

Battlefield 3\Data\Win32\Loc\en.toc 

wär echt dankbar


----------



## Chriss8185 (22. November 2011)

so am laden sind aber nur 500 mb


----------



## Chriss8185 (22. November 2011)

so fertig mal testen


----------



## Theojin (22. November 2011)

Stabilität ist auch nicht wirklich besser geworden. Der erste Versuch nach dem Patch endete mal wieder in "Battlefield funktioniert nicht mehr".

Und ansonsten... taclight blendet wie eh und je auch auf 100 Meter Entfernung, eigentlich alles wie immer...


----------



## xotoxic242 (22. November 2011)

essah86 schrieb:


> liebe leute kann bitte jemand von euch netten menschen die de.toc datei hochladen?
> die funktioniert nämlich nicht bei mir (und anderen)
> 
> Battlefield 3\Data\Win32\Loc\en.toc
> ...


 

Und wenn Du auf "Battlefield" reparieren gehst?? (Origin,rechte Maustaste bei BF3)


----------



## Phone83 (22. November 2011)

ja genau aber wie gesagt das problem abe ich nur wenn ich auf einem server joinen wo nur noch ein slot frei ist. ansonsten nie große probleme gehabt


----------



## xotoxic242 (22. November 2011)

essah86 schrieb:


> ich kann den patch mit meiner russenversion nichtmal runterladen xD
> 
> im battlelog steht zwar "spiel ist aktuell" ich kanns auch starte, aber nur mit blackscreen (sound läuft)  supppiii


 

Freundlich an den Support wenden.Kumpel hatte auch die Russian Version.Diese wurde dann problemlos in die deutsche umgewandelt.
Wir waren selber erstaunt das es so unkompliziert ging.


----------



## Raijplay (22. November 2011)

Phone83 schrieb:


> also es sind 31/32 spieler als beispiel. ich klicke auf joinen..lädt bla bla. dann steht dort bereit zum spielen  , normal sollte es dann schon automatisch ins game umswitschen tut es aber nicht. dann klick ich unten auf das spiel in der task und es kommt das spiel reagiert nicht mehr und wird beendet.
> dann schau ich auf den server und er ist voll ^^ also das ganze dauert ja keine 10 sekunden
> und der server ist dann halt nach dem abscmieren voll beleget. das auch der einzige fehler den ich bei dem game habe.
> kann eigentlich nur daran liegen das 2 spieler zeitgleich jonen wollen aber bei einem geht es schneller


 
Es liegt nich daran. Der Server kriegt wenn du auf "Join" klickst eine Anfrage ob das Joinen möglch ist.Sofern ein andere auch "Join" gedrückt hat, wird beim einen gejoint, beim anderen wird angezeigt das der Server voll ist. Auf die 1000stel Sekunde wirst du kaum so oft gleichzeitig mit einem anderen joinen!
Bei mir kam "Battlefield 3 reagiert nicht mehr" immer! wenn ich zum ersten Mal ein Game starten möchte. Danach gings immer wunderbar und ohne Probleme.

Werde heute Abend die Änderungen mal unter die Lupe nehmen. Hört sich vom Log her aber gut an.

g Raij


----------



## xotoxic242 (22. November 2011)

Theojin schrieb:


> Stabilität ist auch nicht wirklich besser geworden. Der erste Versuch nach dem Patch endete mal wieder in "Battlefield funktioniert nicht mehr".


 

Das habe ich auch öfter.Aber nur wenn ich manchmal starten will.Ansonsten laäuft das Spiel über mehrere Stunden durch. ohne Abstürze.
Manchmal habe ich auch einen DirectX Fehler bei starten obwohl alles auf dem aktuellenb Stand is.Nach nochmaligen probieren ohne zutun isses dann weg.
Mal sehen obs mit dem neuen Patch auch is.
Aber mal Easy up Leute, das wird sicher nicht der letzte Patch gewesen sein.


----------



## Vordack (22. November 2011)

xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Freundlich an den Support wenden.Kumpel hatte auch die Russian Version.Diese wurde dann problemlos in die deutsche umgewandelt.
> Wir waren selber erstaunt das es so unkompliziert ging.


 
Da reicht eigentlich, mMn, ein Eingriff in die Regitry.

Mal schauen ob ich es finde.

Ah, so:

# Windowstaste + R drücken
# regedit eingeben und mit OK öffnen
# zu dem folgenden Pfad navigieren:
# HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\EA Games\Battlefield 3 (bei 32Bit Betriebssystem)
# HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\EA Games\Battlefield 3 (bei 64Bit Betriebssystem)

Den Key "Locale" ändern

# Um in deutsch zu Spielen: de_DE
# Um in englisch zu Spielen: en_GB

Bei mir konnte ich so üproblemlos zwischen Deutsch und Englisch wechseln. Vielleicht reicht das ja.


----------



## xotoxic242 (22. November 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Da reicht eigentlich, mMn, ein Eingriff in die Regitry.
> 
> Mal schauen ob ich es finde.
> 
> ...



Richtig Vordack, das habe ich mir eben auch beim verfassen meines Posts so gedacht.Im Endeffekt wird ja eh vom Server geladen.Egal welche DVD Version bzw.Key man hat.
Ähnlich damals mit CoDMW2 bei Steam umstellen und die unzensierte Fassung spielen.


----------



## Phone83 (22. November 2011)

Raijplay schrieb:


> Es liegt nich daran. Der Server kriegt wenn du auf "Join" klickst eine Anfrage ob das Joinen möglch ist.Sofern ein andere auch "Join" gedrückt hat, wird beim einen gejoint, beim anderen wird angezeigt das der Server voll ist. Auf die 1000stel Sekunde wirst du kaum so oft gleichzeitig mit einem anderen joinen!
> Bei mir kam "Battlefield 3 reagiert nicht mehr" immer! wenn ich zum ersten Mal ein Game starten möchte. Danach gings immer wunderbar und ohne Probleme.
> 
> Werde heute Abend die Änderungen mal unter die Lupe nehmen. Hört sich vom Log her aber gut an.
> ...



hm als bei mir ist es echt egal wann ich das game starte ich kann auf 10 server zum ersten mal joinen solang er nicht voll ist. kann auch 4 std spielen und dann auf einen server joinen und dann kommt diese meldung aber wie gesagt immer nur bei servern die fast voll sind . ich ging davon aus das es am doppeljoin liegt  aber wenn ich kp muss ich mal schauen ne richtige meldung gibet da ja nicht.
kommt nur serh selten vor zz daher nicht mehr so wild


----------



## DrProof (22. November 2011)

Increased the damage and range of the 40mm BUCK rounds.
muahahahaqhahahaa


----------



## xotoxic242 (22. November 2011)

> Reduced the physics impact of AA guns and Jet Cannons, players under attack from these weapons should no longer lose control


Was bitte soll das bedeuten? Das das vorhalten nicht mehr klappt bei den AA Kanonen?
Oder das das Flugzeug nicht mehr verreißt wenn es von solch paar Mumpeln getroffen wird?


----------



## Porsche2k (22. November 2011)

Toll, haben sie die Reichweite und Schaden der G3A3 verringert, was ein Blödsinn. Ok, die Waffe hat echt verdammt viel Schaden angerichtet, aber dafür ist der Rückschlag enorm und die Kadenz nicht sehr hoch. Das sie an der Genauigkeit auch noch gespielt haben und diese verringert haben, finde ich nicht in Ordnung.


----------



## joerg3000 (22. November 2011)

"Game got disconnected: could not join server. "  

Ganz großartig. Komme nach dem Patch auf keinen Server mehr und Avira Antivir muss ständig daran erinnert werden, dass es den "neuen Trojaner" nicht in Quarantäne schickt.  

Dieses Spiel ist einfach nur unausgegorener Software-Müll!


----------



## Flo66R6 (22. November 2011)

• Reduced the damage from FIM-92 and SA-18 IGLA missiles against aircraft.
• Reduced the damage .50cal weapons do against Helicopters.

Ernsthaft?
Ich meine, es war vorher irgendwie schon nahezu unmöglich einen Helikopter, geschweige denn Jet mit einer Stinger oder Igla abzuschießen. Außerdem könnte ich nicht behaupten, dass ein Kaliber 50 MG überzogenen Schaden an Helikoptern verursacht. Na schön, dann kann man Helikopter und Jets also nur noch mit einer mobilen AA (Fahrzeug) abschießen. Ob das sinnvoll ist wage ich mal zu bezweifeln.

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## xotoxic242 (22. November 2011)

joerg3000 schrieb:


> "Game got disconnected: could not join server. "
> 
> Ganz großartig. Komme nach dem Patch auf keinen Server mehr und Avira Antivir muss ständig daran erinnert werden, dass es den "neuen Trojaner" nicht in Quarantäne schickt.
> 
> Dieses Spiel ist einfach nur unausgegorener Software-Müll!


 

Wieso? Weils bei Dir nicht läuft aber bei Millionen von Spielern schon?

Fix Dein System mann!
Wenn ich sowas lese eh...........


----------



## Phone83 (22. November 2011)

joerg3000 schrieb:


> "Game got disconnected: could not join server. "
> 
> Ganz großartig. Komme nach dem Patch auf keinen Server mehr und Avira Antivir muss ständig daran erinnert werden, dass es den "neuen Trojaner" nicht in Quarantäne schickt.
> 
> Dieses Spiel ist einfach nur unausgegorener Software-Müll!



du musst es auf permanent ignorieren machen


----------



## xotoxic242 (22. November 2011)

Flo66R6 schrieb:


> • Reduced the damage from FIM-92 and SA-18 IGLA missiles against aircraft.
> • Reduced the damage .50cal weapons do against Helicopters.
> 
> Ernsthaft?
> ...



Sehe ich genauso. Das ist totale Scheiße um es mal harmlos zu sagen.


----------



## joerg3000 (22. November 2011)

Ihr habt keine Ahnung, mit wem Ihr sprecht, haut aber billige Sprüche raus...Kompliment zu so viel Unvermögen!  Eine Hilfe ist das allerdings niemandem. 

Der Filter steht auf permanent ignorieren, PB hat Update erfahren und mein System ist definitiv auf dem neuesten Stand. 

Und sorry, ich gehöre dann wohl zu den paar Hunderttausend, die zu dämlich sind Ihre Rechner vernüntig zu konfigurieren....


----------



## p4pp3 (22. November 2011)

Sie haben den Schaden der AA an Infanterie erhöht?! Damit geht das Teil ja noch mehr ab!

Rest liest sich im Changelog ganz vernünftig... Mal schauen, wie sich der Rest mit den neuen Anpassungen so spielt!


----------



## fingerkrampf (22. November 2011)

Hallo Leutz.
Also ich habe gerade eben geupdatet ... aber jetzt bekomme ich kein Bild mehr. Heisst, das wenn ich einen Server joinen möchte .. bleibt alles Schwarz ?!
Ich höre zwar einen Ton aber es kommt halt kein Bild. Habe die letzten nvidia Beta Treiber installiert. Hat jemand das gleiche Prob ? Liegts vllt an den noch nicht geupdateten Server ?


----------



## mika2812 (22. November 2011)

also bis jetz is der patch fail... serverstabilität besser ? hab bisher net ein spiel zuende machen können ohne das ich gekickt oder der server abgeschmiert is.. toller patch!


----------



## pfc2k8 (22. November 2011)

Flo66R6 schrieb:


> • Reduced the damage from FIM-92 and SA-18 IGLA missiles against aircraft.
> • Reduced the damage .50cal weapons do against Helicopters.
> 
> Ernsthaft?
> ...


 
Solange die Leute keine Flares haben oder nutzen, waren die mit einem Schuss aus der Stinger oder Igla doch sofort Disabled.
Mit dem Tank bekommst du Heli's genauso leicht runter. Zumindest solange ein Recon sein SOFLAM benutzt oder du einen 3. Mann im Tank hast.

Auf jeden Fall hören sich die Verbesserungen gut und sinnvoll an. Und hoffentlich ist endlich mal der Spectate Bug weg, der komischerweise nur auf manchen Servern (auch bei uns) im Rush-Modus auftritt.


----------



## MisterCritics (22. November 2011)

Naja, tolle Verbesserungen, nur das niemand ins Spiel reinkommt weil 70% blackscreen haben und im hintergrund der sound zu hören ist.

Da hat DICE mal saubere arbeit geleistet was? 500mb patch der broken ist


----------



## BKA4Free (22. November 2011)

ALles fürn arsch-typisch DICE halt-echt kein bock mehr auf die spacken--ich erwarte von denen nix mehr -ihr karkand pack is auch fürn arsch-drecks Konsolen game da-und wieder nur auf die ganzen affen gehört!!
Igla und stinger raus aussem game und wieder fest installierte AA iglas-weil das gepiepe die ganze zeit nervt tierisch(und ja baschiessen tut dich eh keiner aber die ganze zeit piep piep piep-auch in sachen sound seh ich keine positivern veränderungen-der PiEP terror wenn du von Laserpaintern oder soflam anvisiert wirst is doch ne frechheit-simulation bitte da wo es sinn macht nicht aber bei sowas??-manchmal frag ich mich echt ob die mir nur auf die eier gehn wollen mit ihrem spiel-soviele idiotische sachen-abnormal!!
UND WO BITTE IST DER TV MISSLES PATCH??des ding is so was von verbugt-wenn der pilot seine rocketz abschiesst während du feuerst kann es vorkommen das die TV in die eigenen missles kracht und der heli in asche aufgeht-so ein bug shit-und wo ist der patch-so geil


----------



## SkywalkerTH (22. November 2011)

Hallo
Antivir öffnet sich während des Updates und meldet: In  der Datei C: Prgram Files ... bf3.exe_DIP_staged wurde eub ein Virus oder unerwünschtes Programm TR/Patched.Gen gefunden. Zugriff verweigert. Hat jemand auch diese Meldung erhalten und wie ist damit zu verfahren?


----------



## JamesTSchuerk (22. November 2011)

Mal doofe Frage, was ist wenn man Origin mit SandboxIE eingesperrt hat. Muß man dann für das Patch-Downloaden Origin freien Lauf lassen? Gibt es eine andere Art, den Patch zu laden? Ich bin immer noch am überlegen ob ich mir das Game jetzt kaufen oder ignorieren soll. Wenn man eh Origin bei jedem Patch anschmeissen MUSS wird das wohl nix mehr.


----------



## TilleG (22. November 2011)

Gegenaussage: Patch installiert und gespielt. Alles prima. Die Maussteuerung ist tatsächlich besser, das Spiel flüssiger und dank des neuen Grafiktreibers auch die grünen Glitches weg. Was will man mehr, ich genieße den besten Multiplayer Shooter in vollen Zügen. 

(Nur um mal einen zufriedenen Spieler zu Wort kommen zu lassen. - Mich)


----------



## p4pp3 (22. November 2011)

Die Meldung von Antivir ist ein false-positive - also keine Gefahr!

Und ganz ehrlich - ich finde es gut, dass Leute mit gekekster Version nichtmehr auf offizielle Server kommen


----------



## Vordack (22. November 2011)

p4pp3 schrieb:


> Und ganz ehrlich - ich finde es gut, dass Leute mit gekekster Version nichtmehr auf offizielle Server kommen



Gekekst? Es ist ja eine offizielle Version. Ich hab meine in England gekauft. die ist genau so offiziell  Natürlich herschen in Russland andere Einkommensverhältnisse die das Produkt dort günstiger (für uns) machen, ich frage mich wie legal es von EA wäre die im EU Bereich zu verbieten.


----------



## s-u-s-i (22. November 2011)

- Bitte löschen -


----------



## absztrakkt (22. November 2011)

Subber,jetzt verschiebt mir Avira die exe immer in Quarantäne...Gibt's ne Möglichkeit,dass ich das verhindern kann ohne Avira immer vorm Zocken auszuschalten ?


----------



## SkywalkerTH (22. November 2011)

p4pp3 schrieb:


> Die Meldung von Antivir ist ein false-positive - also keine Gefahr!
> 
> Und ganz ehrlich - ich finde es gut, dass Leute mit gekekster Version nichtmehr auf offizielle Server kommen



Ich weiß nicht genau auf wen sich der 2. Satz bezieht aber meine Version ist ein Orginal. Habe im Echtzeit Scanner die bf3.exe als Ausnahme deklariert und hoffe das funktioniert jetzt.

Antivir öffnen, Echtzeitscanner auf Einstellungen klicken( das Zahnrad rechts daneben), auf suche klicken, Ausnahmen. Prozess hinzufügen.


----------



## Tervo (22. November 2011)

Bei mir startet Battlefield 3 nach dem Update nicht mehr  Doppelklick auf das Symbol, nichts passiert...


----------



## Ladde82 (22. November 2011)

schön schön der patch...
nur blöd das origin den download verweigert -.-


----------



## chbdiablo (22. November 2011)

..erstmal müsste ich den Patch runterladen können, was Origin aber konsequent verweigert.


----------



## Vordack (22. November 2011)

absztrakkt schrieb:


> Subber,jetzt verschiebt mir Avira die exe immer in Quarantäne...Gibt's ne Möglichkeit,dass ich das verhindern kann ohne Avira immer vorm Zocken auszuschalten ?


 
Man kann Ausnahmen in Avira einstellen, also dass er die Datei immer ignorieren soll.

AVIRA AntiVir: Ausnahme von Dateien machen » AddiscoVideo


----------



## p4pp3 (22. November 2011)

@Vordack, SkywalkerTH:
Habe den Post von JamesTSchuerk falsch ausgelegt. Günstig erworbene UK oder RU Versionen habe ich nicht gemeint!


----------



## trying2sleep (22. November 2011)

ololol, will das Spiel jetzt nach dem patchen starten: Windowsmeldung: Battlefield 3 funktioniert nicht mehr.
Patch -> Fail


----------



## SkywalkerTH (22. November 2011)

p4pp3 schrieb:


> @Vordack, SkywalkerTH:
> Habe den Post von JamesTSchuerk falsch ausgelegt. Günstig erworbene UK oder RU Versionen habe ich nicht gemeint!



Also ich lebe in Thailand und habe mir hier die Limited Edition gekauft. Preis in Euro 40,- . Das schöne ist, es ist eine Multilingual Version und somit habe ich alles auf Deutsch.


----------



## HDD-Ragga (22. November 2011)

Super Patch. Virenscanner schlägt an. bf3.exe nur mit deaktivierten Virenscanner zu starten. So muss das sein. Prima.

Erleben wir hier einen weiteren Meilenstein EA's, zur totalen Kontrolle der Rechner ihrer Spieler? *lol


----------



## think1 (22. November 2011)

nach ein paar sekunden friert das bild immer ein. hab reperatur schon ausprobiert grakatreiber is auch alles neu. hat nich jemand ne idee?


----------



## JanEric1 (22. November 2011)

keine ahnung was ihr habt hab 0 probleme mit dem patch und bin auch mit den patch-notes glücklich


----------



## Daishi888 (22. November 2011)

1. Kommentar von BKA4Free => WTF!?  (im Endeffekt aber sowas von lustig... langsam mag ich den Kerl.)
2. Erster Gedanke als ich die News gelesen habe; Na endlich!
3. PatchNotes durchgelesen und schmerzlich den "Fix" für das Taclight vermisst!
4. Wenn ich mir hier die Kommentare so durchlese muss ich mal wieder sagen, dass EA bzw. DICE wirklich ganz schön versagt hat mit BF3 und sich mit dem Patch eben noch ne ladung Kuhmisst selber auf den Kopf geschüttet hat. Ich sehe das ganz trocken; wenn ich laut Systemanforderungen das Minimum  erfülle, sollte man meinen, dass es auf meinem PC läuft, egal welche CPU oder Graka ich genau habe und da hben die Entwickler, meines Erachtens, einfach auf ganzer Linie versagt. Klar ist es schier unmöglich zu 100% zu gewährleisten, dass das Spiel auf allen Systemen läuft, aber dass so viele Leute dermaßen Probleme haben, finde ich einfach rotz frech. Mal von Origin und Battlog und den EULA ganz abgesehen.
Leider ist DICE alias AE da nicht alleine unterwegs und die gegenwärtige Politik der Spielebrache ist, meiner Meinung nach, unter alles Sau (Ausnahmen ausgeschlossen) Blödes Beispiel; um in Heroe of Might and Magic 6 das coole Set-Item nutzen zu können brauche ich wieder einen Acc bei Hintz&Kunz und muss vorallem Online sein! Das ist einfach eine bodenlose Frechheit immer dieses; "Du MUSST online sein" vorraus zu setzen. Was mache ich wenn der Bagger die Leitung kappt, die Beamter der Stadt keine schnelle Lösung finden und ich Tage oder Wochen kein Internet habe?!(Ich weiß; auch wieder nur ein blödes Beispiel, aber Ich hoffe Ihr wisst was ich meine)

BF3 ist trotz meiner Kritik an die ganzen Menschen, die im Endeffekt die Fäden ziehen und im Hinterzimmer die Scheinchen zählen, ein tolles Action-Game(Shooter)! Das darf man nicht vergessen. Nur dass das so charmlos ausgenutzt wird, geht mir tierisch auf die *hust*!

Ich mach dann auch mal bald Feierabend und guck dann zu Hause wie der Patch bei mir läuft. Wahrscheinlich habe ich wie von Anfang an Glück und alles läuft... oder auch nicht... mal sehen. 

Gruß
Daishi


----------



## Threadstone-01478 (22. November 2011)

Die grafik einstellungen hatte ich alle auf hoch und es lief flüssig, seit dem patch gibts massig ruckler


----------



## Cicero (22. November 2011)

Ich persönlich würde mich ja schon mal über eine Übersicht freuen, auf der man alle Vor- und Nachteile der Waffen sehen kann.
Oder zumindest bei der Waffenauswahl die Werte der jeweiligen Waffe sehen kann. So wie bei BC2....

Aber hey, egal. Weiterhin das Try & Error Prinzip...

Ach ja: Hoffentlich kann ich endlich die Common Rose Taste anders belegen...  

Starte heute Abend mal den Patch. Bisher lief alles (bis auf die Q-Taste und ab und zu auftretende grüne "Blitzer") alles bestens.

Grüße Cicero

@die AntiVir-Fraktion: Ausnahmeregelung zulassen und freuen. Ist bei AntiVir übrigens kein seltenes Phänomen, dass es bei normalen Programmen oder Update anschlägt. Liegt am AntiVir-Programm selbst....


----------



## xotoxic242 (22. November 2011)

Eigentlich wollte ich heute mal ne Pause machen mit BF3 weil mir die Glüsen dermaßen wehtun vom gestrigen 4 Stunden durchzocken aber nun will ich rausfinden ob ich dieselben Probs. habe wie einige hier.
Bin schon gespannt was mein Eset Nod32 Antivir zum Patch sagt. 

Will nämlich hier auch lieber schimpfen und rumflamen anstatt evtl. nach einer Lösung oder Fehler im eigenen System zu suchen.


----------



## danoc (22. November 2011)

also antivir hat alarm geschlagen und wollte die bf3.exe löschen. Hab sie auf ignorieren gesetzt und den virenscanner jetzt aus gemacht. Trotzdem kommt kein update ?? origin sagt battlefield wäre aktuell. weiß jemand rat ?


----------



## xotoxic242 (22. November 2011)

joerg3000 schrieb:


> Ihr habt keine Ahnung, mit wem Ihr sprecht, haut aber billige Sprüche raus...Kompliment zu so viel Unvermögen!  Eine Hilfe ist das allerdings niemandem.
> 
> Der Filter steht auf permanent ignorieren, PB hat Update erfahren und mein System ist definitiv auf dem neuesten Stand.
> 
> Und sorry, ich gehöre dann wohl zu den paar Hunderttausend, die zu dämlich sind Ihre Rechner vernüntig zu konfigurieren....


 

Billige Sprüche haust Du ja wohl raus:



> Dieses Spiel ist einfach nur unausgegorener Software-Müll!


Unqualifizierte Aussage.
Ist ja auch einfacher hier rumzuheulen und ein Spiel in den Dreck zu ziehen.Kannst net mal Antivir richtig einstellen.Das sich übrigens schneller einstellen läßt als hier einen Post zu schreiben.Aber "wir" haben keine Ahnung.Ja ne, is klar.  
Ich hoffe dennoch das Du das Spiel mal ordentlich spielen kannst!
Viel Glück! Hilfe gabs ja schon!


----------



## Fireball8 (22. November 2011)

Haut mich, falls ich es falsch verstanden habe, aber warum pushen die jetzt auch noch den Schaden der AAs?! o.O

MfG Fireball8


----------



## dangee (22. November 2011)

Fireball8 schrieb:


> Haut mich, falls ich es falsch verstanden habe, aber warum pushen die jetzt auch noch den Schaden der AAs?! o.O
> 
> MfG Fireball8


 
da hab ich mich jetzt auch gewundert; die AA war schon gegen inf sehr stark...


----------



## BKA4Free (22. November 2011)

uiih!!hab grad ma ein bissle mit der aa gezockt...muss sagen die ballert jetzt alles weg: panzer , infantrie mt leichtigkeit und ach komm lech mich doch --als ich das ding missbraucht hab , hab ich noch angst gehabt das die sie abschwächen ...aber nein dank dice ist sie jetzt die powervollste waffe aufem feld....NOOB shit ala dice!!ich kann mir nur noch an kopf langen...


----------



## qduda (22. November 2011)

Also mir fehlen hier ganz klar Aussage zum Serverseitgen Patch R9. DICE hat einige Beschneidungen auf Server bzw. Administrationsseite vorgenommen. Server haben jetzt einen festen "IdleKickTimeOut" von 300 Sekunden. Zusammen mit der Spieleruntergrenze für den Start einer Runde von 4 Spielern, kann es schwer werden kleinere Server voll zu bekommen, denn wer möchte schon warten bis genug Spieler da sind - und nach einem Timeout von 5 Minuten verbindet man sich auch sicher nicht mehr... Ich habe mich oft auf meinen Server verbunden wenn er leer war, ging 30 Minuten AFK kam zurück, und die Kiste war voll ~ geht jetzt nicht mehr. Auf diversen Foren habe ich gelesen das einige kleinere Clans Ihre Server evtl. dicht machen. 

Was genau Dice mit dem Schritt beabsichtigt ist mir nicht klar, aber aus meiner Sicht war der Serverseitige Patch (R9) ein Griff ins Klo.


----------



## OldShatterhand (22. November 2011)

danoc schrieb:


> also antivir hat alarm geschlagen und wollte die bf3.exe löschen. Hab sie auf ignorieren gesetzt und den virenscanner jetzt aus gemacht. Trotzdem kommt kein update ?? origin sagt battlefield wäre aktuell. weiß jemand rat ?


 
Warte bis zum nächsten Antivir Update, dann ist das Problem behoben. Die neue BF3.exe ist halt noch zu aktuell, deshalb kennt Antivir sie noch nicht. War bei Release des Spiels genau so.


----------



## LiquidGravity (22. November 2011)

Angeblich sollten Verbindungsprobleme im MP Bereich gefixed werden. Das erste was passierte, nach dem Patch --> "BF3.exe funktioniert nicht mehr richtig"
Die Spotten/Interagieren Taste akzeptiert immernoch keine anderen Belegungen.
Die Mobile AA noch weiter zu stärken grenzt schon an epochaler Dummheit.


----------



## chbdiablo (22. November 2011)

Ich kann den Patch immer noch nicht runterladen. Origin funktioniert da wohl bereits sehr zuverlässig


----------



## ark47 (22. November 2011)

ich kann das update auch nicht run terladen.
na super.
origin und im browser selbst auch

origin sagt mir, update verfügbar und wenn ich es updaten will, dann fängt der an und nach 2 sekunden, sagt origin 100% abgeschlossen.

Wenn ich dann spieln wil, sagt origin wieder udate verfügbar und das gleiche geht von vorne los.

beim browser das gleiche spiel

Habe die rus version, bis jetzt keine probleme gehabt , auch nicht mit dem letzten update.
wer kann helfen


----------



## danoc (22. November 2011)

origin und battlelog sagen das spiel wäre aktuell, dabei hat sich garkein update geladen. Seit antivir die bf3.exe geblockt hatte lädt er kein update mehr bzw. zeigt es erst garnicht an. einfach zum kotzen hier.....


----------



## soldier1990 (22. November 2011)

also bei mir läuft es super update gemacht und origin is immernoch geblockt
was will man mehr finde auch so das das spiel durch den patch besser läuft


----------



## xotoxic242 (22. November 2011)

So. Bin daheim.

Also, 
-Origin gestartet
- dann wurde Installation komplett geprüft
- dann wurde der ca. 500 MB große Patch automatisch installiert
- keine Fehlermeldung oder irgendeine Viruswarnung (Eset NoD32)
- Spiel gestartet
- auf dem Favoritenserver (10 man drauf von 32) gejoint
- angezockt
- läuft alles ohne Probleme

(DVD AT Version von BF3)


----------



## ark47 (22. November 2011)

ich habe für battlefield 3 extra eigene partition mit seperatem win 7, habe also zur zeit gar keine antivirus programm.
kann das update aber nicht installieren, ws soll das?


----------



## xotoxic242 (22. November 2011)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Ich kann den Patch immer noch nicht runterladen. Origin funktioniert da wohl bereits sehr zuverlässig


 

Ähhmm.....ja, tut es.


----------



## IronAyden (22. November 2011)

Irgendwie schein ich wohl auch so ein Problem zu haben. Ich soll irgendwie das Spiel aktualisieren, aber viel tut sich bei mir net. Was waren das noch für Zeiten, wo man wenigstens einen Ladenbalken sehen konnte... Ach doch, es hat sich was getan... Origin hat sich geöffnet. Das war aber auch schon das höchste der Gefühle. *g*


----------



## xotoxic242 (22. November 2011)

BKA4Free schrieb:


> uiih!!hab grad ma ein bissle mit der aa gezockt...muss sagen die ballert jetzt alles weg: panzer , infantrie mt leichtigkeit und ach komm lech mich doch --als ich das ding missbraucht hab , hab ich noch angst gehabt das die sie abschwächen ...aber nein dank dice ist sie jetzt die powervollste waffe aufem feld....NOOB shit ala dice!!ich kann mir nur noch an kopf langen...


 
na? Hast wohl damit den Arsch versohlt bekommen wa?
Warte, hab hier noch paar Taschentücher.


----------



## xotoxic242 (22. November 2011)

Also ich hab einen Ladebalken gehabt.Wenn man im unteren Bereich auf dem BF3 Icon im Origin mit dem Mauszeiger geht habe ich den Balken sowie eine Prozentanzeige gehabt.


----------



## lalala1985 (22. November 2011)

So ein dreck. patch raufgespielt und er findet mein game nicht mehr .
Habs gleich gelöscht den Mist können sie behalten !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## danoc (22. November 2011)

@pcgh
in eurer umfrage fehlt " scheiß origin, update lässt sich erst garnicht installieren "


----------



## CaptainIbge (22. November 2011)

xotoxic242 schrieb:


> So. Bin daheim.
> 
> Also,
> -Origin gestartet
> ...


 


Also bei mir,
-Origin gestartet
- dann wurde Installation komplett geprüft
- dann wurde der ca. 500 MB große Patch automatisch installiert
- Fehlermeldung EAProxy Installer funktioniert nicht mehr
- Spiel startet nicht mehr
- Musste Spiel deinstallieren und neu runterladen, mal schauen obs nachher geht

(Origin Download Version)


----------



## BornToBeHere (22. November 2011)

Bei mir und 2 kumpels wars so
-origin gestartet
-gepatcht
-dann musste des spiel neuinstalliert werden, da alles weg war
-wenn man auf spiel installieren bei origin drückt, passiert bei allen nix


----------



## lolxd999 (22. November 2011)

wenn origin doch nur mal mit der vollen geschwindigkeit downloaden würde...


----------



## chbdiablo (22. November 2011)

xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Ähhmm.....ja, tut es.


 
Wenns bei dir geklappt hat, na dann Glückwunsch! Wie du aber vielleicht hier oder auf jeder anderen Seite, die irgendwas mit BF zu tun hat, gemerkt hast, gibt es massenhaft Probleme mit diesem Patch, also lass doch solche Kommentare einfach.


----------



## xotoxic242 (22. November 2011)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Wenns bei dir geklappt hat, na dann Glückwunsch! Wie du aber vielleicht hier oder auf jeder anderen Seite, die irgendwas mit BF zu tun hat, gemerkt hast, gibt es massenhaft Probleme mit diesem Patch, also lass doch solche Kommentare einfach.


 

Ich lasse solche Kommentare erst wenn Ihr mal aufhört gleich SOFORT gleich alles die Software zu schieben.
Schau Dir doch mal an was die Pappnasen über mir für Kommentare ablassen.Und da soll ma ruhig und sachlich bleiben?
Da kribbelt mir der Kopp wenn ich sowas lese.
Es ist klar das bei so vielen unterschiedlichen PC Konfigurationen es zu Problemen kommen kann.
Ich möchte hier nicht arrogant rüberkommen und den "nänänänänänä" Eindruck erwecken.
Aber es ist im Grunde jedesmal dasselbe wenn mal was nicht auf Anhieb läuft wird gleich die Software verteufelt anstatt nach einer Lösung zu suchen oder den Fehler im eigenen System.
Wenn Du es anders formuliert hättest, hätte ich den Kommentar auch anders formuliert.
Im Freundeskreis haben 7 Spieler BF3.
Bei 5 Spielern läuft es nach dem Patch perfekt ohne Fehler.Meinst Du nicht man sollte eher mal bei den 2 Leuten den Rechner checken anstatt auszumachen und zu sagen ALLES Scheiße?
Sorry, meine Meinung.Bin halt so.
Aber sicher hast Du und viele andere Recht.Dann wirds wohl eher Zufall sein das es bei 90 % der Spieler funktioniert.
Es ist auch relativ schwer evtl zu helfen wenn man keine weiteren Infos hat als
"Patch lädt nicht, Origin und BF3 is scheiße"
Und ich bin mir sicher das viele dann auch ordentlich und höflich den Support angeschrieben haben damit das Problem auch anerkannt und "aktenkundig" wird oder?

mfg


----------



## xotoxic242 (22. November 2011)

BornToBeHere schrieb:


> Bei mir und 2 kumpels wars so
> -origin gestartet
> -gepatcht
> -dann musste des spiel neuinstalliert werden, da alles weg war
> -wenn man auf spiel installieren bei origin drückt, passiert bei allen nix


 

Welche Versionen? Alle nur Keys gekauft? 
Russenversionen? DVD Versionen?


----------



## xotoxic242 (22. November 2011)

lalala1985 schrieb:


> So ein dreck. patch raufgespielt und er findet mein game nicht mehr .
> Habs gleich gelöscht den Mist können sie behalten !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Tja, klar das der Crack dann net mehr funzt, wa.


----------



## danoc (22. November 2011)

kann man irgendwo rauskriegen welche version ( update ) man drauf hat ???????


----------



## Battl3inSeattle (22. November 2011)

Downloadprobleme hatte ich zwar keine,
ABER
Bis das Spiel startet vergehen locker 3 minuten
UND
wenn ich einmal drin bin, schmiert es nach 5 sekunden ab.

Schönes Update


----------



## think1 (22. November 2011)

Battl3inSeattle schrieb:


> Downloadprobleme hatte ich zwar keine,
> ABER
> Bis das Spiel startet vergehen locker 3 minuten
> UND
> ...



genau wie bei mir. lads grad komplett neu runter. mit 300kb... bin wohl nich der einzige


----------



## Ronni312 (22. November 2011)

xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Tja, klar das der Crack dann net mehr funzt, wa.


 

Hahahahahaha


----------



## ark47 (22. November 2011)

xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Tja, klar das der Crack dann net mehr funzt, wa.


 
Woher weißt du, das der jenige eine crack version hat, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## OldShatterhand (22. November 2011)

Wer sich nicht sicher ist, ob seine Version jetzt wirklich aktuell ist, macht in Origin einen Rechtsklick auf Battlefield 3 und wählt "Installation reparieren". Wenn er dann nach dem Scan nichts zu beanstanden hat, ist alles ok. Mein Spiel läuft jedenfalls spitze nach dem Update, hatte keine Absturz mehr. Nur nach PC-Neustart verreckt das Spiel beim ersten mal laden, damit kann ich aber leben. Ladezeiten haben sich auch etwas gebessert. Bin ich etwa der einzige bei dem das jetzt gut läuft?


----------



## Ghostface000 (22. November 2011)

AA fühlt sich noch genauso an wie vorher- vielleicht kommts mir nur so vor weil ich schon ne Woche nichmehr drin gesessen hab. 
Die Stabilität is nun bestens- vorher is dir bf3.exe bei JEDEM ersten start abgeschmiert ("bf3.exe musste beendet werden...") und heute isses noch nich einmal abgeschmiert. 
Ladezeiten sind wie vorher unerträglich lang- mag Treiberseitig sein, aber der aktuelle 11.11 is drauf. 
Alles in Allem ein ganz gutes Update, auch wenn ich mir etwas mehr erhofft habe.


----------



## IronAyden (22. November 2011)

Also bei mir war das Spiel auch erst weg. Allerdings muß ich dazu sagen, das die erste Meldung von meinem Virenprogramm war, das BF3.exe ein Trojaner sei. Erst als ich diese Meldung mal dezent ignoriert hab, hat's dann doch irgendwann funktioniert, ohne Neuinstallation.


----------



## tryffel (22. November 2011)

Bei mir laden die Karten fast 50% schneller, allein deswegen hat es sich gelohnt. Das ganze Spiel an sich läuft mit meiner Config einfach runder.


----------



## cinos (22. November 2011)

An alle die avira nutzen. Ich habe bei Ausnahmen (Vordack hatte schon gepostet wo man den findet) insgesamt 7 Einträge die mit Bf und Origin zu tun haben. Ist schon interessant wo sich Origin überall einnistet.

- als erstes würde ich den BF3 und Origin Installationsordner einfügen (natürlich alles bei Dateiobjekte)
- in ProgramData einmal Origin zum mitnehmen bitte ^^
- c: Benutzer-Benutzername-AppData-Local u. Roaming
- in Dokumente den BF Ordner

Achso und den von Ea im ProgramData hab ich och drin, eigentlich habe ich dort von jedem Spiel alle Ordner eingefügt. Haltet mich für Paranoid aber schaden kanns nicht.


----------



## ganderc (22. November 2011)

Sie haben Squad Deathmatch kaputt gemacht. Es ist nun so als ob man nicht in einem Squad ist und kann dementsprechend nicht bei den Teammitgliedern sqawnen. Das macht so ziemlich viel am Modus und eigentlich den ganzen Sinn des Modus kaputt.


----------



## Phone83 (22. November 2011)

xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Welche Versionen? Alle nur Keys gekauft?
> Russenversionen? DVD Versionen?


 Das hat nichts mit einem crack oder key oder oder am hut.
war bei mir auch so der shortcut vom desktop funktioniert nicht mehr das is aber auch alles. ich ahbe  eine normale limit. edit. von gamesonly.at

das spiel kann man ja auch über origin starten bzw aus dem ordner eine beue verknüpfung machen


----------



## CyrionXS (23. November 2011)

AA gegen Infantrie. (Wette du hast AA allgemein gelesen)
Sonst würdest du selber verstehen, dass AA vs Infantry eher selten vorkommt
und selbst wenn! Dass man der AA fast schon weglaufen kann, nicht gerade sinnvoll ist.

Das verfluchte Ding feuert 3 millionen großkalibrige Schuss pro Sekunde ab. Sollte ein wenig mehr Schaden machen als eine M16


----------



## CaptainIbge (23. November 2011)

Phone83 schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit einem crack oder key oder oder am hut.
> war bei mir auch so der shortcut vom desktop funktioniert nicht mehr das is aber auch alles. ich ahbe  eine normale limit. edit. von gamesonly.at
> 
> das spiel kann man ja auch über origin starten bzw aus dem ordner eine beue verknüpfung machen


 
Als Tipp.

Bei mir ging auch nichts mehr und die Verknüpfung von Battlefield ging nicht.

Es lag an ANTIVR. Warum auch immer lag die BF3.exe im Quarantäne Ordner. Hab sie widerhergestellt und die Antivir Guard deaktiviert und dann ging alles wieder und ich konnte Battlefield zocken.

Also wie einige schon geschrieben haben, macht Antivir wiedermal Probleme.


----------



## CaptainIbge (23. November 2011)

ganderc schrieb:


> Sie haben Squad Deathmatch kaputt gemacht. Es ist nun so als ob man nicht in einem Squad ist und kann dementsprechend nicht bei den Teammitgliedern sqawnen. Das macht so ziemlich viel am Modus und eigentlich den ganzen Sinn des Modus kaputt.


 
Du warst auch nicht auf nem Hardcore Server? Denn da kann man mMn auch nicht bei seinem Sqaud spawnen.


----------



## Faenwulf (23. November 2011)

Antivir = Schrott nix für ungut, das Teil erkennt so viel Zeug als Virus welches gar keiner ist. Bei mir hatte es gestern auch nicht gestartet. Dann Origin aufgemacht und der hat erst mal den Patch geladen, dannach lief es butterweich wie immer.


----------



## Cicero (23. November 2011)

Guten Morgen,

Patch installieren lief gestern vollautomatisch nach Start von Origin. Das Spiel selbst hat keinerlei Probleme, läuft 1a.

Meine Tipps:

1. AntiVir: Dieser schlägt bei fast jedem Programm/ Patch an. Wenn die Meldung auftaucht, nicht sofort Enter oder OK drücken sondern im AntiVir-Meldungsfenster auf die entsprechende Datei mit der rechten Maustaste klicken und "immer ignorieren" auswählen und bestätigen. Fertig. Wer nicht liest und einfach wild drauflosklickt, verschiebt die Datei in den Quarantäneordner... Die Meldung kommt zweimal, also zweimal wie oben beschrieben vorgehen. Kleiner Seitenhieb an alle Motzbacken: Lesen, was euer PC meldet! 

2. Patch: Änderungen wirken sich, soweit ich das nach 3,5 h spielen beurteilen kann, nicht so gravierend auf das Gameplay aus, wie anfangs zu befürchten war. Positiv ist, das die grünen Blitzer verschwunden sind. Negativ, dass der Tastenbelegungsbug nicht verschwunden ist. Aber auch hier gibt´s mittlerweile Abhilfe. Funktioniert perfekt.

3. Battlelog: Auch keinerlei Probleme. Einzig die Statistik-Seiten sind etwas seltsam. Mein Beispiel: Habe vorgestern 6 Kills mit der AntiAir gehabt und gestern 2. Lt. Statistik habe ich aber bisher 0 AA Kills (??).

4. Blackscreen: Trat bei mir kein einziges Mal auf. Mein Tipp: Aktuellen Treiber aufspielen oder generell das System mal durchchecken. Ev. müsst ihr auch erst den alten Treiber komplett deinstallieren und den neuen hinterher frisch aufspielen. Wirkt manchmal Wunder.

Viele Grüße 

Cicero


----------



## jrohlandt (23. November 2011)

Mal abgesehen von den ganzen technischen und Balanceproblemen ... was hat DICE sich bei den Servereinstellungen gedacht?

Um "Manipulationen bei den Statistiken zu verhindern", wurde die Mindestspielerzahl auf 5 erhöht ..... das in Verbindung mit dem nun festgesetzten "Idle-Kick" nach 5 Minuten verhindert, dass kleine Spielgemeinschaften ihre Server überhaupt gefüllt bekommen! Welcher "Gast" wartet schon, wenn er sich nicht bewegen kann, nicht länger auf dem Desktop sein kann und er keine Ahnung hat, wie lange er dann warten muss? Niemand!!! .... Nach spätestens einer Minute sind sie alle wieder weg und die teuer bezahlten Server stehen leer. 

Und falls nun jemand sagt .... jaja, das gilt ja nur für die "Ranked Server" ..... nein, gleiches ist auch bei den unranked Servern .... schaut mal in das offizielle Forum ( http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654624754831222/1/ ) hinein. Die Stimmung ist dort "bombig"! Um "Stats-padding" zu verhindern bräuchte man nur eine Variable (z.B. var.serverstartcount = 5) einzuführen, ab der die Ergebnisse an die Statistikserver übermittelt werden bzw. bei erreichen dieser Grenze dann ein "richtiger" Rundenneustart stattfindet. Bis dahin könnten alle fröhlich umherhüpfen, aufeinander ballern, fliegen oder fahren üben .... und und und. DAS wäre eine sinnvolle Lösung!
Auch wichtige Dinge, die den Betrieb der Server wirklich komfortabel und für Clans auch nutzbar machen (VIP-Slots, vernünftiges Servertool, ordentliches Message- und Verwarnsystem) ... nada, nix, niente, nothing, rien!

BF3 hat noch soooo viele Baustellen und DICE hat nichts anderes zu tun als neue aufzureissen! Ob das eiskaltes Kalkül oder einfach nur Dämlichkeit ist, vermag ich nicht zu sagen. 

Und dem "bescheuertem" und ohnmächtigen Kunden bleibt nix anderes übrig als das Spiel in die Ecke zu stellen und zu hoffen, dass das wieder geändert wird. Vor diesem Patch hatte BF3 technische Probleme und einige Balancingfehler ..... aber nun vertreibt es vorsätzlich die Serverhoster. Schönen Dank!
es vorsätzlich die Serverhoster. Schönen Dank!


----------



## pfc2k8 (23. November 2011)

Das Patch aufspielen ging gestern 1a. Bin bei Battlelog rein, hab Origin gestartet und sofort hats den Patch runtergeladen und installiert.
Danach hatte ich nur das Problem das ich nach 2min von Punkbuster vom Server gekickt wurde (irgendwas mit Ignoring Queries #9006) was aber nach einem Rechnerneustart behoben war.

Und alle anderen aus meinem Clan hatten auch keine Probleme.
Lediglich 2 mit nem Russischen Key, die zwar auf nen Server kamen aber da nur nen schwarzen Bildschirm hatten aber alles hörten (FIX dafür: http://176.31.230.7/Downloads/Battlefield3/Battlefield3_Nov22_Patch.rar).

Nach dem Update wurden sogar im Battlelog die Stats für Kills mit dem Mobile-AA korrekt angezeigt.
Bis jetzt läuft auch alles rund. Kürzere Ladezeiten konnte ich bis jetzt nicht feststellen (1. Start -> lange Ladezeit, Mapchange -> 2sek Ladezeit, also wie vorher).
Der Bug mit dem grünen Flackern hatte ich gar nicht mehr und auch sonst lief gestern alles rund.


----------



## LiquidGravity (23. November 2011)

Generell muss man aber deutlich sagen, dass der Patch weit hinter den Erwartungen zurück geblieben ist. Zumindest hinter meinen...


----------



## Daishi888 (23. November 2011)

Gabs nen Patch? Ach das war das was der gestern runter geladen hat...

Aber mal im Ernst; Ich persönlich benutze Kaspersky und hatte diesbezüglich keine Probleme.

Dass was gepatcht wurde, habe ich nur daran feststellen können, dass es jetzt bei mir viel länger läd, wenn ich einem Spiel joine, das "Squad-Menü" sich bisschen verändert hat und Battlog jetzt besser funktioniert mit Freunden in die Dropzone reinziehen und Party erstellen. Wieso man dafür jetzt 500 MB braucht weiß ich nicht. Nen Kumpel wollte gestern ma ne Stunde zocken. Mit Patch ziehen (6k-Leitung), BF3.exe reagiert nicht mehr, gescheiten Server finden und den längeren Ladezeiten war dann die Stunde rum und die Motivation auf BF3 allgemein so gut wie nicht mehr vorhanden (ich hatte so lange gewartet, weil ich den Patch schon hatte, da ich ein wenig früher Feierabend hatte...^^). Habe dann ANNO2070 gezockt. Das war sooo schön mal wieder ein Spiel zu Spielen ohne Bugs, Glitsches oder Exploits!

Wenn DICE ca. 6 Monate noch weiter getestet hätte mit closed Beta, wäre, glaube ich, vieles besser gelaufen. Naja, manche Firmen verstehen sich eben sehr gut darauf ein gutes Spiel mit "pipapo-battlelog-origin-misst" zu verhunzen. Schade!

Gibts evtl. schon paar Lösungsansätze für die langen Ladezeiten (Join-Zeiten)?

Gruß
Daishi


----------



## U-Banhfahrer (23. November 2011)

Huch?!
Es gab einen Patch?
Dann kram ich das Spiel mal wieder aus


----------



## gromit1337 (23. November 2011)

AntiVir hat bei mir nichts gemeldet, obwohl das eingestellt ist und jetzt ist die bf3.exe weg -.- 
Hab auch im Protokoll von AV geschaut...da wurde der Zugriff verweigert. 
Hat jemand ne Ahnung wie ich das rückgängig machen kann oder bin ich zur Neuinstallation verdammt?


----------



## gromit1337 (23. November 2011)

Problem hat sich erledigt, da wenn man die DVD einlegt und die Installation startet von Anfang an 98% angezeigt wird und dann nichts mehr passiert.
Wenn man die Installation abbricht werden alle BF3 Daten vom Rechner gelöscht.
Herzlichen Glückwunsch EA und DICE für dieses toll funktionierende Produkt. Und vielen Dank AntiVir fürs eigenmächtige Handeln. Ich hatte heute ja sonst nichts vor.


----------



## stawacz (23. November 2011)

also eigentlich hat sich so gut wie nichts geändert,,die abstürze sind immer noch da.und jetzt kommts,,die performance hat sich bei mir weit verschlechtert,,,wo ich vorher 50 frps hatte hab ich jetzt noch 20,,,ganz große arbeit -.-


----------



## Flo66R6 (23. November 2011)

Da fehlt noch die Option "Nach dem Patch kann ich nicht mehr spielen"...

Es gibt allerdings eine Lösung für das Problem mit dem schwarzen Bildschirm und soun im Hintergrund nach dem Patch. Habe es aber gerade nicht zur Hand, weil ich nicht zuhause bin. Google sollte hier aber helfen (es müssen 2 Dateien durch andere ersetzt werden).

Und bevor hier irgendwer anfängt zu stänkern: Das betrifft gekaufte Versionen und hat auch nichts mit einem Keks oder ähnlichem zu tun.

Edit: Ach ja, Lösung wurde ja bereits gepostet.


----------



## ark47 (23. November 2011)

Mir blieb nix anderes übrig, als das spiel gestern zu deinstallieren und nochmal neu zu laden.
Jedenfalls läuft es nun.

Die Nvidia  3D Vision Funktion ist nun im Spiel auch intergriert.

Damit hat man ein neues Spielerlebnis, wenn man mit einem Helli fliegt, das eist echt geil.

Gestern ist mir aufgefallen, das sehr viele Server leer waren.

Wollte gestern bischen helli fliegen üben und hab mir server ausgesucht, wo nur 2-5 leute drin waren.
Als ich endlich im spiel drin war, war aber niemand mehr drin.

Wie mein 'Vorredner schon sagte, nach spätestens 5 min, bin ich dann auch weg, wenn ich mich gar nicht bewegen kann.

Ohne die Zigarette wäre es wahrscheinlich schon früher.

Nichtdesto trotz glaube ich, das es nun bischen mehr schnelle läuft, also gefühlte besere Perfomance.

Trotzdem kann ich ultra nur in der Kampagne spieln, im MP nur auf hoch.


----------



## Famer555 (23. November 2011)

Die Claymore kills werden bei mir immer noch nicht angezeigt?


----------



## Xyliph (23. November 2011)

So extra angemeldet um auch mal meinen Senf dazuzugeben:
Das Update installieren ging ja noch problemlos... (3x Antivir ignorieren zähl ich mal nicht mit)
Aber spätestens in der 3. Runde bekomm ich nen Freeze... Geht gar nix mehr... Hatte ich davor nicht! Der erste Versuch ins Spiel zu gehen wird NACH WIE VOR mit "BF3.exe funktioniert nicht mehr"-Fehlermeldung oder so unterbunden.
Lags sind immer noch da.
Und sonst  
- Kommts mir immer noch so vor als ob ich als Gunner im v.a. im Panzer und Transportheli mit PLATZPATRONEN schieß (is da noch wer der Meinung?)
- Finde ich der Recon ist bei der Punkteausbeute der Depp... Wenn wenigstens NUR der Recon fürs Spotten Punkte bekäm... Aber nee... Bin jetzt auf Assault umgestiegen und siehe da 4x soviele Kills und bestimmt 3fache Punkte obwohl ich NICHT mehr spotte und Flaggen einnehm als als Recon 
- Squads ist besser geworden aber kanns so schwer sein das System aus BF2 oder BC2 zu übernehmen?
- Dass Einstellungen von Waffen/Ausrüstungen nicht seperat gespeichert werden können nervt aber damit kann ich noch leben.
- Dieses ständige AmKieselsteinundsonstwas-Hängenbleiben... So oft gestorben deswegen... 

Alles in Allem erinnert mich das ganz stark an BF2 mit den Verschlimmbesserungen in Patches, Problemen beim Installieren allgemein, mit Virenprogrammen, Treibern und Punkbuster, Servern und so...
Da wird man ganz nostalgisch


----------



## cinos (23. November 2011)

Xyliph wie man mit antivir umgeht habe ich auf Seite 5 beschrieben. Natürlich heisst das aber auch das man es vorm installieren ausmachen sollte. Hatte nie Probleme mit antivir obwohl ich es vergessen hatte vor dem install von BF3 auszustellen. 

Bei mir hat der Patch nach dem ersten Eindruck nix verschlechtert. jedenfalls habe ich das grüne Flackern nicht mehr. Ansonsten bleibt alles beim alten - der erste Start schlägt meistens fehl aber damit kann ich sehr gut leben.   Wann kommt Krokant ??


----------



## FunBenedikt (23. November 2011)

woher weis ich ob ich den patch hab hab nichts runtergeladen und battlelog sagt auch nichts:/


----------



## OldShatterhand (23. November 2011)

FunBenedikt schrieb:


> woher weis ich ob ich den patch hab hab nichts runtergeladen und battlelog sagt auch nichts:/


 Wie ich sagte:


LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Wer sich nicht sicher ist, ob seine Version  jetzt wirklich aktuell ist, macht in Origin einen Rechtsklick auf  Battlefield 3 und wählt "Installation reparieren". Wenn er dann nach dem  Scan nichts zu beanstanden hat, ist alles ok.


----------



## Xyliph (23. November 2011)

Hehe danke für den Tipp war aber unnötig mit Antivir bin ich klargekommen das ist kein Problem hast mich wohl falsch verstanden  
Ich hab jetzt jedenfalls Abstürze die ich vorher nicht hatte. Zum Glück selten genug dass es mich nicht zu sehr stört...


----------



## LiquidGravity (24. November 2011)

Hm... die Abstürze hatte ich vorher auch schon. Mitten im Game bleibt das Bild stehen, ich kann nix mehr machen außer Atlf+strg+entf ABER ich höre noch den Sound... d.h. ich höre wie sich Leute Bewegen, schießen ect. Sehr nerviger Bug.


----------



## JeremyClarkson (24. November 2011)

cinos schrieb:


> ...   Wann kommt Krokant ??


 
LOL! Im Dezember, so weit ich weiß...


----------



## RafaelloRM (24. November 2011)

Eine Verbesserung sollte doch das  -Commo Rose- sein. DICE hat zwar ein Commo Rose eingefügt, jedoch ist dieses völlig nutzlos! Bis auf das 3D Spotting kann man alle anderen Befehle drücken ohne, dass es die anderen Mitspieler visuell wahrnehmen. Eine echte Schande! Hauptsache halbherzig umgesetzt. Mein Tipp: Commo Rose von Battlefield 2 übernehmen uns Alle sind glücklich. Alle anderen Verbesserungen... NA JA geht so. Wirklich sehr gut ist nichts geworden, das Squadsystem wurde etwas verbessert aber auch hier sollte sich DICE als Beispiel BF2 nehmen. Was merklich besser geworden ist, sind die Server-Legs. Mein Fazit: BETAFIELD 3 lässt grüßen.


----------



## BomberMurphy1970 (24. November 2011)

*mehr schaden als m16 !*



CyrionXS schrieb:


> Das verfluchte Ding feuert 3 millionen großkalibrige Schuss pro Sekunde ab. Sollte ein wenig mehr Schaden machen als eine M16



3 millionen schuss (grosskalibrig !) pro SEKUNDE ? 

da würd ich mich sofort als support zum aufmunitionieren daneben stellen, sag bescheid wenn Du deine wunderwaffe ins feld führst !


----------

